# Lee filters



## Q8-MC (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi everyone 
I want ask about where can i find a lee filters ?
i just find some in ebay.

thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 11, 2012)

Lots of places. B&H, Adorama, etc. But they are produced in very small batches, and frequently out of stock at many retailers.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Sep 11, 2012)

In Europe, http://www.speedgraphic.co.uk/square_filter_systems/lee_cokin_hitech_100mm/203_0c.html.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Sep 11, 2012)

I've bought a lot of Lee Filters from BH Photo. As already noted they are frequently out of stock, you have to be prepared to buy them as soon as they're in.

Case in point - two weeks ago I bought a .9 Soft Edge ND filter. They arrived in stock, I bought the next day, the day after that they were out of stock again.

Last week the 82mm wide angle adapter ring was in stock... I bought it the next day, the day after that it was out of stock again.

So be prepared to jump on it as soon as you see it otherwise there is a good chance you'll miss out.


----------



## charlesa (Sep 11, 2012)

Lee have a detailed list of retailers on their website, go through and email the ones close to your area of residence and will usually manage to get a retailer who has current stock of whatever filter or adapter you are looking for.


----------



## Q8-MC (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks all for help me i'll find them


----------



## charlesa (Sep 13, 2012)

Q8-MC said:
 

> Thanks all for help me i'll find them



http://www.leefilters.com/dealer-camera.html


----------



## Q8-MC (Sep 13, 2012)

I got it big thanks


----------

